# One Week Til We Leave For Ft. Wilderness!



## ZHB (Mar 17, 2009)

OK, we're leaving next Wednesday morning on our big trip. We've been planning for this for a year now, and it was the main reason we pulled the trigger on purchasing the OB this spring. This is our first "big" trip in the OB - the 2 weekend trips are basically "shakedown" cruises - and this is the first time we've taken the kids on an extended vacation, period. My youngest daughter went with some friends to WDW last summer, but her sister has never been. My wife was last there before Epcot opened, and I've only been there once - as a tot in 1971. Basically this will be a new experience for all three of us.

My wife and I have 2 daughters, aged 8 & 9. We'll be traveling with some friends of ours, who have a 10 year old daughter, and who visit WDW frequently (at least 4 times a year.) We're leaving Wednesday from NC, taking a short beach diversion on the way, and arriving at the Mousetrap on Friday. We'll be staying until the following Saturday. We have 8-day parkhopper passes, so we plan on visiting 2 parks a day, generally avoiding the hot(ter), more crowded hours. We're planning on eating a large( r) meal at the OB each day - even if it's just sandwiches - and taking snacks with us to the park (fruit, popcorn, some junk.)

So~ I know a bunch of you have made this trip already. Any tips or helpful advice?

Oh one more thing - our kids don't even know yet!!!!! We're telling them we're going with our friends to Hilton Head, and then we're "coming home" when they continue on to their annual WDW trip. I wonder if we'll be able to keep up the charade until we get to FLA?


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

We are going next april but I have a friend and he gave me a few tips. He said to take the water taxi form Ft. Wilderness to the magic kingdom for all things. They have more busses thier, like a central hub, to go wherever. If you go to the front of the campground the bus that passes you is not the one you need. The boats can get you to the hub and take the monorail too. Stay out of the Fla sun around 2 to 5, you will melt.....Go early, head to the back of the park and work your way out, hit the good rides first. Let us know how it goes and what you learn.


----------



## whatdayasay (Feb 27, 2007)

When we were there a year or so ago the boat ride was the only way to get to magic kingdom. If you want to rent a golfcart during your stay, then you may want to call in advance and make reservations. the only place to park at the campground is at your site and at the main bus stop. if you want to do something in the campground you have to drive to the bus stop and then take a bus to your destination including the boat to the magic kingdom & you don't want to walk because this campground is huge in the hot sun.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sounds like a great time for the entire family!!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Wow how exciting. Here are some quick notes:

We were camping there for 9 days this April and will now be making it a yearly trip.
We rented a golf cart...$60/day if i remember.
We also got the dining plan.....may or may not do that again.
We had 3 character dinings....nice for the kids.
We went to the late nights open to resort guests. Fun to see the parks lit up at night. These days we came back for a few hours in the middle of the day to relax and let the kids take a nap.
We tried to go the the campfire/sing along each night. Chip and Dale visit and there is a different movie played in the outdoor theater each night.
We also noted that we did not spend enough time at the CG. Next trip we will cut the days at the parks down to 3 or 4 and spend a few in the CG as well. There is a lot to do.
The pool and (now) splash zone is Awesome !!
THe boat is the easiest way to get to Magic kingdom but we drove to the other parks early. I felt this was easier than any bus or mode of transportation. drive from your site to the park, bring what you what, etc. they are only 5-10 minutes away from the CG.

check out Camping Section of www.DISboards.com
There is a lot of good info there. You might also see some familiar outbackers lurking around.

Enjoy! Travel safe and remember, there is a lot to do around the Fort Wilderness campground too!!


----------



## jjdmel (Jan 5, 2004)

We just got back from a week at Ft Wilderness (our first experience there). We loved the campground but the parks were just so crowded and horribly hot that it was not fun at times. We even voted unanimously to not go into the parks on our last day and hang around the camper instead saving that day's ticket for another trip.

We were there at the opening of the parks and stayed for a few hours and then went back to the camper for a late lunch, swimming, regrouping and refreshing. Then we went back later in the day.

Most of the fun we had were in the unscheduled things we did. One night we just made an adventure out of trying out the different forms of Disney transportation. We took a bus to the boat to the monorail to check out some different resorts and back to the monorail, etc. It was actually fun. Another day my kids were playing in the fountain in Downtown Disney when they started a dance/game party that my daughter absolutely loved. The electric boat parade and fireworks on the beach of the campground was cool.

My best advice-- take plenty of water and plan plenty of breaks.

If you have any other questions, I'll be happy to help. I had researched Disney and the Fort so much before we went that my family thought I was crazy but it really helped.

By the way, we saw too many Outbacks to count while we were there!!

Julie


----------



## jjdmel (Jan 5, 2004)

Oh, I just read the post from Sayonara and it reminded me of something else. We also took the boat to MK and drove to the other parks. Parking is free for resort guests and we always took a cooler of drinks so when we got out to the parking lot, we had something cold to drink.


----------



## The Stephensons (Jul 10, 2007)

Take advantage of the earlier entrance (and late nights) open to guests only. And THEN still plan to arrive about 30-45 minutes early and ride the biggest, fastest, most popular rides first (or get the fast-track tickets to those rides). We came back for a late lunch, swim, nap during the heat of the day and after a light dinner we went back to the parks for the fireworks, evening parades, etc. Gotta get there early then, too,, to snag good seats - I usually found a place while my husband to the kiddos on a few rides (lines were much shorter during dinner hours). AA

Don't forget to bring your own water! They charge a hefty price for water in the parks.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

jjdmel said:


> Oh, I just read the post from Sayonara and it reminded me of something else. We also took the boat to MK and drove to the other parks. Parking is free for resort guests and we always took a cooler of drinks so when we got out to the parking lot,* we had something cold to drink.*


Always nice to have a cold drink...adult or kids.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Taking the boat is the easiest way to Magic Kingdom but if you want to get there a little earlier than the first scheduled boat, take the other boat to the hotel the monorail goes thru (this boat starts running an hour earlier) and walk the 1/4 mile or take the monorail to the Magic Kingdom. Also try and get in the front car of the monorail and take it the full circle, its a neat ride.

If you get a good front location for fireworks or any parade, beware of the people who try at the last minute to muscle there way to the front. If sitting at a curb for the parade, sit the adults on the outside and the kids between, you would be amazed how often the kids will be muscled and the next thing ya know, they are on your lap because they have no room to sit.

Enjoy and have fun

John


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

We also used to freeze water and gatorade bottles half full and top off in the morning to carry in a cooler. They would stay colder longer and then the first ones you drink and they are partially frozen yet, fill them with water from the water fountains. 6-8 bottles done this way can easily save you 20 bucks a day on drinks.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

We took the bus to universal or mgm which ever one disney owns, and animal kingdom.........

Boat to magic kingdom

Boat and then monorail to epcot.............Easier and also fun for the kids.......its a good one to be able to get the kids upfront with the driver....not as crowded

Either be the first one there.........or get sleep in and stay late.....hit good rides early or late

Get fast passes, but also do switch-offs combined with the fast passes.............basically the kids can ride twice through the fast pass line









We packed lunches and drinks................we would do a longer line and eat lunch in line.

I would use 4 days of your tickets, upgrade to non expiring and go again in a year or two.....then go every other day to the parks as Intensive Days of the park...then a day to re-coup sanity and rest....plus enjoy the campground!! Washing machines at campground so you don't need to over pack.

We did not do golf cart....we prefer to ride the bikes.........

I would try to do character dining at the Contemporary/Polynesian (what ever its called now - there is a boat right there from the campground) we felt it was nicer than the others, And get Lunch or breakfast in the castle, with the princess's.......get on a waiting list (you need to book it 6 months out) but there are always cancellations.

Read up on what day what park is less crowded........its accurate!!

We did not need the car to go anywhere...........

No Grocery shopping nearby.....take or stop and get what you need.................campground has some stuff and is not terribly priced ....but your better off taking what you want. Same with adult beverages









We take a crock pot as well.............makes dining in easy after a busy day.

Have fun!!!!

and...........Electric extension, sewer extension, cable extension (everything is at the front of your site!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

clarkely said:


> We took the bus to universal or mgm which ever one disney owns, and animal kingdom.........
> 
> Boat to magic kingdom
> 
> ...


Wow...talk about your lazy daze camping....


----------



## azthroop (Jun 16, 2007)

We stayed at Ft. Wilderness, too, but in the little modular cabins. That was BTO (before the Outback). As some have said take the boat to the Magic Kingdom. Hit the park early and find out which park opens earlier and then go there.

I didn't read all of the posts, but we brought little motorola walkie-talkies and I would run ahead and get a fast-passes and such and then radio the DW and kids on where to meet.

We also would head back "home" towards lunch/afternoon, eat, take a siesta and then hit it again.

We are quite anal in lives so we had it mapped out to the last little bit so we could see everything and hit all of the rides. We also did the 8-day and we were exhausted by the end of it - that being said the kids still want to know when we are going back!!

Have a great trip!!

Azthroop


----------



## ZHB (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks for all the tips folks~ we're getting psyched!

We had one more 'shakedown' cruise this weekend, camping with my in-laws beside their Class-A. I think we have tested literally every moving part on the OB, every plumbing/HVAC/electrical item, and I think we're abot ready to roll. Last thing we're doing is finishing packing and buying food.

9am Wednesday morning.......


----------



## Irishcampers (Jun 27, 2008)

Ft. Wilderness is one of our favorite campgrounds.

-- I agree with the comments on travel 
-- Water taxi to Magic Kingdom or to reach monorail at MK or Contemporary to get to Epcot (one monorail switch).
-- Buses to Animal Kingdom or MGM
-- If you haven't booked your character meals and wish to do so, call now. They start booking up months ahead.
-- The Hoop De Doo Review (at campground) is fun if you want dinner and a show. Our kids liked it.
-- If you have time and can afford to do so, the Disney waterparks (Typhoon Lagoon and Blizzard Beach) are fun. 
-- Aggressively use Fast Passes and start at back of parks first. It really works.
-- If you really want to pinch your pennies, there's a quirky web site called http://www.mousesavers.com/

Last, let the kids help drive the agenda. We were at the Magic Kingdom one night and I was encouraging the kids to stop riding rides to see the evening parade and fireworks. The kids insisted on riding Splash Mountain over and over again. There was no line because everyone was off at the parade. That was in 2007. My daughter just told someone over this past weekend again how much fun she had when we had Splash Mountain to ourselves. It seems to be one of their favorite memories of the trip.

Have fun!


----------

